# Put a deposit on ...



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

This litter Litter from Egon z Ditčina dvora and Hakova von Wendelin

I am looking for primarily a companion for hiking , camping , swimming and probably a fun sport such as dock diving....but can totally relax in the house. The breeder is Wendelin Farms. I have heard nothing but good things about her ability to match the right pup. She said she felt that this litter had some promise for the kind of girl I am looking for.

I don't know alot about lines and pedigrees. Some say that Czech dogs are "wound a little too tight" compared to DDR. But I have not heard that at all from the few people I found with Wendelin more Czech line dogs. Thoughts ?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

I know a few of the Wendelin dogs. All nicely balanced. I have confidence she'll properly match you with what you need.


----------



## Gwyllgi (Aug 16, 2017)

I don't personally know the breeder but I have heard many good things about her and the dogs that she produces, so if she feels that that the litter has promise, then I'm sure you will get the pup that you want.

Good luck.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Thank you all. She said if a female from that litter doesn't suit then we will just transfer my deposit to the next. 

Litter from Norik Bohemia Abakan and Gita von Wendelin


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

Jax08 said:


> I know a few of the Wendelin dogs. All nicely balanced. I have confidence she'll properly match you with what you need.


Any thoughts on Czech dogs being "wound a little tight" ? I have really been having a hard time finding a layperson explaination of what the difference in more Czech v.s more DDR would actually look like just in day to day life ?


----------



## Chip Blasiole (May 3, 2013)

It is not so black and white. So called DDR dogs tend to have lower prey drive, higher defensive aggression and reactivity. Modern Czech lines are almost always blended with West German working lines to add genetic diversity and prey drive. If this is your first working line pup, Christine will be looking for a lower drive pup but expect the pup to be more of a challenge is you have only had show line pups.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

@Chip thanks for the info. As for challenge a few know the backstory of my 11yr challenge with my 2nd gsd Egan. High drive + weak nerves/low threshold = high reactivity.ie. try and rip the throats out of other dogs and rip the face off the vet among many other things. Huge health issues also.
So honestly I can't conceive of a universe in which this new dog could be any more of a challenge.lol
My first girl was fantastic but I really don't know what lines she was since she came from a shelter.
At this stage of my life and after all the challenges with Egan I am actually looking for a moderate drives/higher pack drive-higher biddability pup.
Christine does seem to understand what I'm after.
I am very much looking forward to this next one.


----------



## EgansMom (Apr 18, 2020)

From what I count Hakova should be due this weekend. 
Please send her some good vibes !
And some good vibes that the right girl for me is in that litter !


----------

